# Warning buzzer 1995 40 hp force my merc



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

Ran my motor pretty much out of gas the other day, put some fresh gas in today , motor fired right up and then after about 10 minutes an anoying buzz sound sarting coming out of the dash. Shut it down and let it sit a while. Fired it up a few minutes later witgh same results. Went disconnect the battery and with no keys in the ignition the buzz started as I was disconnection the ground.
Strange thing is motor starts better than ever, I dont even need to choke it.

I think thats about all the details.

Thanks in advance for your help

Matt


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Is it a 2-stroke? if so your 2 cycle oil is low. They could have one on a 4 stroke also.


----------



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

It is a 2 stroke but It doesnt have a oil resevoir, I have to mix the gas and oil myself before I fill up


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If it doesn't have oil injection then that puzzles me. Maybe a sensor for the water flow?

Tonga is the best man for the question, I'm just offering some suggestions.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Overheat alarm? Does it go on as soon as you start the motor or does it take a few minutes?


----------



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

ESOX said:


> Overheat alarm? Does it go on as soon as you start the motor or does it take a few minutes?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

ESOX said:


> Overheat alarm? Does it go on as soon as you start the motor or does it take a few minutes?


It takes a few minutes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Damark Marine (Mar 26, 2008)

Does this motor still pump water showing a steady stream? I would agree with everyone that it is most likely an overheat alarm. Does it feel hot to the touch?


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I think constant buzz is over heat alarm. A intermittent buzz a second apart is low oil. So I would concentrate on overheat alarm. Don't think your gas issue is related. Check for a good pee stream.


----------



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

tdejong302 said:


> I think constant buzz is over heat alarm. A intermittent buzz a second apart is low oil. So I would concentrate on overheat alarm. Don't think your gas issue is related. Check for a good pee stream.


I've never seen a pee stream out of this motor, I actually freaked out last summer when I didn't see one, after inspecting I didn't even see a hose.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

On force motors at least the one I've owned and seen all have the water exhaust on the midsection of the motor. See the picture below. Midway between the cowling and the lower unit you will see two holes, that is where your water is expelled out of your engine after it runs it cycle. 

Do your self a favor and drop your lower unit and pull out the impeller for inspection 10 mins tops. Most likely it is shot and you will have to replace it, which is most times less than a $10.00 part. 












Most likely you will not see a steady stream like you would out of most outboards, it more or less spits out of these two holes.


----------



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

Changed the impellar last night and no more buzz. 

Thanks all for your help


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thx. for the update. We always like to hear that the problem has been fixed.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Carry a 2 foot piece of weed wacker plastic string in your boat just in case some Mud Wasp or spider decided your Pee Hole was a good place to make a home. :idea:


----------

